# Question about pedal tension



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi there everyone. I work part time in a bike shop and from time to time i get the same problem. I have little women come in who cant get the tension down on their pedals low enough to comfortably click in and out. 

My question is there a good pedal out there that i can recomend that has a nice light, yet secure mounting. ANy imput would be great. Im only looking to offer better advice to my clients. 

 Happy Bill


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

look keo easy somethin pedal,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I use Look Keos. I had Campy Record pedals before the Keos. Both the Looks and Campy are very good.

You might want to recommend Speedplays for really light tension. I started on Speedplays back in the early 90's but found it "strange" to ride out of the saddle with them.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I use Speedplay X2s. Unclipping is effortless. It's more about the motion of my foot. I've never had the skating on ice sensation that some people mention. Also, my Speedplays have never inadvertently come unclipped.

For kicks I tried a set of the Ultegra SPD-SLs and found them to be really difficult to unclip from. Felt like I was doing damage to my knee every time I unclipped.

The Speedplay Light Actions are supposed to be the easiest to unclip.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Speedplays. My wife had hip surgery and could no longer put the twisting torque needed to get out of the SPD-type pedals. Speedplays, however, were effortless for her.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, Speedplays. The X-series are E-Z yet secure.

The Frogs might be an option to consider, but I've never tried them.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Slim Again said:


> Yes, Speedplays. The X-series are E-Z yet secure.
> 
> The Frogs might be an option to consider, but I've never tried them.


Or Bebops, which share the X-series external cleat concept except the cleats have a two-hole SPD mounting pattern (the front of the cleat still sticks out. The Frogs also have an SPD mount and look like they'd be more walkable, but I haven't tried them).

All the traditional designs have a spring-loaded back to the cleat interface which pivots to the rear and has to be strong enough to not move when you pull back pedaling. You can only get in and out because the rear of the cleat has sloped/curved parts which allow it to move when less force is applied in those situations. Strong retention also means it'll be hard to get in and out.

The Bebop/Speedplay design has a solid pedal and solid metal running around the cleat which don't move. They're retained in the upward direction by a flat piece of metal which slips under the top surface and pivots left/right when you rotate the cleat across a ramp. Since pedaling doesn't apply any force which would rotate the latch it can have a very weak spring. The strong retention is completely independent of how hard it is to get in and out.

The disadvantage is that with nothing resisting float there needs to be a lot of it so you don't come out accidentally and you need more rotation to get out - the Bebops are 15 degrees to the outside.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

crossracer said:


> Hi there everyone. I work part time in a bike shop and from time to time i get the same problem. I have little women come in who cant get the tension down on their pedals low enough to comfortably click in and out.
> 
> My question is there a good pedal out there that i can recomend that has a nice light, yet secure mounting. ANy imput would be great. Im only looking to offer better advice to my clients.
> 
> Happy Bill


Nobody has yet mentioned the only pedal that has practically eliminated this issue - the TIME I-CLIC series of pedals. They use a trigger, that they call a pre-engagement mechanism, that holds the arch open so that the effort required to engage the arch is imperceptible. I used the RXS series of pedals for years and decided to try the ICLIC this year. It has completely alleviated the only issue that the RXS had (they were not the easiest pedal to get into). Seeing that this was the only issue that my wife had with her RXS pedals, I just replaced hers with the ICLIC Racer. Back from her first ride she exclaimed, "those are the best pedals in the world." They worked better than a dozen roses. :thumbsup: See the video here; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufupunrxk2Y&feature=related


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Thaks everyone, i have been reading and learning. When you are 230 lbs clicking in isnt a real problem. LOL LOL LOL 

The I-Click was what i was interested in hearing about. I have placed women on speedplays (m personnel pedal of choice) and they claimed they still couldnt get in, or that they hated the feel, or something else. There are some people you cant please. LOL LOL LOL 

Thanks again. 
Bill


----------



## dfvcador (Jun 4, 2006)

Look Keo is the way to go. Easy to adjust the tension


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

But* not *Speedplay Zero pedals. They are terrible to get in or out of. Although they are the most comfortable once you are in and riding along. And your dealer can adjust the fit, but not the spring tension, almost infinately.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Unless they are hard core roadies, eggbeaters are an option. v easy to clip in & out. can walk in mtb shoes normally. it's the shoe that's the platform.


----------

